# Turning Off On-Board Video



## RtX (Nov 7, 2008)

I have an Acer M1640. The mainboard specs are as follows:
Mfr: Micro Star (an OEM board)
AMI BIOS
NVidia MCP73 chipset
Pentium E2180

It has two PCI slots, a PCIEx16, and a PCIEx2.

It has on-board graphics, but I am installing an NVidia Quadro NVS85 video card which should allow me to drive two dispalys (DVI).

The displays do not work when plugged into the Quadro and I suspect the reason is that I somehow need to switch off/disable the on-board graphics or enable the PCIEx16 slot. I can find nothing in the BIOS that lets me do this. I have spoken to Acer technical support and their response was that there 'might be something in the BIOS to switch off the on-board video' - I asked them to see if there was and they said there isn't and so 'it should switch off the on-board graphics card itself' when I plug the new card in. It does not do this. When I e-mailed the same problem to Acer, they said that this was a software issue not a hardware one and that I should call a premium rate line for advice. I would do that if I thought that I might get better davice than I have so far, but I am sceptical that I will.

When booted into Vista, the card is nowhere to be seen in device manager and and attempting to install NVidoa drivers for it causes an error message saying the card is not there.

Is there anyone who can offer any suggestions as to how to switch on the new card and switch off the old one? 

Many thanks.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

In the Bios see if you see "PEG" video and set it to enable


----------



## RtX (Nov 7, 2008)

I don't see "PEG" video enable in the BIOS.

The mainboard is identified in the BIOS as an MCP73, but I do not think that uniquely identifies it, unfortunately.

I can see the following video related settings in the BIOS:

Video Setting [VGA/EGA] there are other options for this, [ABSENT] might do it, but would appreciate advice.

iGPU Frame Buffer Detect [Auto] - the other option is [DISABLED]

Thanks for your help.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

This is a NVidia Quadro NVS 285 and not a 280 correct?
Your motherboard should detect the card automatically 
Do you have a section in the Bios called PNP/PCI Configurations?
If so look for Primary Graphics Adapter and set to PCI_e

If not try clearing the CMOS using the J1 jumper located next to the coin cell battery. power off unplug from the wall move the jumper from pins 1&2 to pins 2&3 wait 10 seconds move the jumper back ensure the video card is fully seated replug and power on see if it detects the card(make sure you have the monitor hooked to the cards port).


----------



## Riskyone101 (Oct 22, 2008)

Do NOT CHANGE EGA/VGA LEAVE IT ALONE it is the default setting.

Now go under Integrated Peripherals in bios, you should see

init Display First set this to PCI Slot.


----------



## Riskyone101 (Oct 22, 2008)

If the above doesnt work then, Also under PnP/PCI Configurations

PCI/VGA Pallette Snoop enable it this should fix your problem.

Also pc might reboot twice let it, it is updating the bios is all.


----------



## RtX (Nov 7, 2008)

I guess Acer have somehow crippled the BIOS on this system. The card is a 285 not a 280. I have now tried a second 285 with the same (non) result.

I tried clearing the CMOS as wrench97 suggested. When it rebooted I got nothing on the screens attached to the Quadro card but I did hear a couple of beeps. After a few minutes I attached a monitor to the on board VGA and got a picture. There was a CMOS check sum error. I re-loaded optimal settings and it booted ok.

I went back to the BIOS to try riskyone101's suggestions. I do not have an option to Init Display First or anything similar. I do not have PCI/VGA Pallette Snoop - it just says Pallette Snoop. I did enable it and again had no luck.

The two cards I have used are identical. Do you think it is worth trying a different make of PCIE card?

Thanks again for the help.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

If you can get one to try I would
Are you using a DVI or VGA monitor?


----------



## Riskyone101 (Oct 22, 2008)

Im sorry to hear that, obviously i have gave the wrong advice, i apologize.


----------



## RtX (Nov 7, 2008)

wrench97, the monitors are dual DVI/VGA.
riskyone101, please do not apologise.
I am grateful for the help you have both offered.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Have you tried using the VGA inputs?


----------



## RtX (Nov 7, 2008)

When I use the onboard video (which is VGA), the VGA input on the screen works. The NVS285's only have digital output so they get attached to the DVI inputs on both screens. I get nothing. As a matter of interest, I tried attaching the first screen from the NVS285 DVI out through a DVI/VGA converter (that I use on an Apple) and into the VGA input on the screen: Blank screen. The converter works on the Apple.

Incidentally, I have also tested the screens' auto-switching capabilities between VGA and DVI by connecting the screen to the DVI output from the Apple: The screens work fine.

I may try buying an alternative make of card and see if that solves this. I guess it could be a basic incompatibility. That, or the Acer BOS does not work properly. The BIOS is relatively recent, though (April 2008), and the Acer web site seems to only have older versions of it for flashing.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

The Quadro should out VGA also, I you can borrow a or have a low range PCIe card to try I would go that route first, but since you tried 2 of the Quadro"s I think it may be a MB problem.


----------



## RtX (Nov 7, 2008)

I have just tried it with an XFX video card (based on NVidoa 7300) and it still doesnot work. I think you may be right - either a faulty MB or an omission in the BIOS.

Thanks for all your help.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

It might be worth while to email Acer support to see if there is a Bios update for your board.


----------



## RtX (Nov 7, 2008)

I have done that. I am a little pessimistic. I cannot even get a mainboard manual from their web site for this computer and the BIOS 'updates' for it that I can find seem to pre-date the one on the board. Their technical support keeps using uncertain language like "there might be a setting in the BIOS" and when asked for the actual position, I was told that, "it should just work". All in all it does not inspire much confidence. I have asked them for the mainboard manual. If I do not get one and they say it should just work, then I am left with only one deduction - faulty m/b and the computer should be returned....

Many thanks again for your attention to this, guys.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

I'm thinking your right.


----------

